# Where's alright to live in Manc/Greater Manchester?



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm looking to move up in the summer, need somewhere not too far from the city but not in the city itself - as a lot of my school placements are gonna be based on location, so if in Stockport they'd place me in schools surrounding, Prestwich etc etc etc

Need a nice quiet place that's alright for a couple to live happily (but on a budget cos i'm a scummy postgrad)



Any suggestions Norfern Urbs?


----------



## Aphex (Feb 26, 2008)

Chorlton is prob your best bet. You can live there pretty cheaply. Just depends on your budget really.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 2, 2008)

550 a month maximum cos I is poor


----------



## mauvais (Mar 2, 2008)

Each or total?

Consider Withington/south Fallowfield, Chorlton, Didsbury I reckon - plus look at UoM postgrad accommodation just to see if there is anything specific that might actually do.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 2, 2008)

£550 a month is plenty.

I got my place through Curtis & Bains - as far as letting agents go they've not been bad (Jordans were also okay - other than three-monthly 'inspections').

At a glance the _Blanchard Street, Hulme, Manchester, £495 p.c.m._ place on the first page of C&B rentals sounds great for a one master/one single (I found having a second bedroom helps if there's the two of you - depends how light you both travel). Decent transport links and pretty much somewhere of interest in each direction n'all.

Beware of lettings agents misselling properties - for example my lettings agent like to describe where I am as Hulme/New Hulme, when technically being M16 it's Moss Side. The boundaries of various areas perhaps aren't that clearly defined/are changing, and lettings agents will take advantage of this. I laugh when I've had mail through from the lettings agents that refers to the area as New Hulme - I don't think there's such a place except in the minds of lettings agents.



mauvais said:


> Each or total?
> 
> Consider Withington/south Fallowfield, Chorlton, Didsbury I reckon - plus look at UoM postgrad accommodation just to see if there is anything specific that might actually do.



If it were £550 _each_ they could live pretty much where the hell they liked.




E2A: Balbi - do you drive? There are places I wouldn't want to live without my own transport, especially considering the school placement.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 2, 2008)

Indeed - you could buy half of GM - but you never know with these London Village types


----------



## Balbi (Mar 2, 2008)

I ride a motorbike but use public transport a fair bit to scoot around. It's 550 total 

London Village, you northern monkey the tube doesn't go as far as Npton


----------



## harticus (Mar 2, 2008)

Balbi said:


> I'm looking to move up in the summer, need somewhere not too far from the city but not in the city itself - as a lot of my school placements are gonna be based on location, so if in Stockport they'd place me in schools surrounding, Prestwich etc etc etc
> 
> Need a nice quiet place that's alright for a couple to live happily (but on a budget cos i'm a scummy postgrad)
> 
> ...




There are loadsa flats in Whalley Range and Chorlton, brand new ones as well. You should easily be able to get a nice newly built flat in either of these places for £550 - £600 a month. Try David Andrews Chorlton website, or Emma Hatton, both estate agents. Whalley Range is quiet but a bit rough around the edges, Chorlton is really nice, loadsa bars and cafe's, nice shops (Chorlton High School is well regarded as well).


----------



## Spunkmonkey (Mar 3, 2008)

The best flat I ever had was in one of those tower blocks on Oldham rd, Miles Platting, just a bit up from Wing Yip. 5 minutes walk out of town, quiet as fuck & warm as toast.


----------



## chio (Mar 3, 2008)

Bearing in mind I don't live in any of these places, but I did do a lot of work around South Manchester for a couple of years... if you're at uni on Oxford Road I wouldn't think about living as far out as Stockport. It's travel-able, but it'd become a right pain in the arse especially with last trains and the _experience_ that is the 192 nightbus and so on. I might be getting confused with MMU here, but isn't the education bit of one of the universities in leafy Didsbury or Northenden or somewhere? Anyway, pretty much anywhere down the Wilmslow Road corridor (as you go south from Oxford Road, it's the same road) is completely studentsville till you get to the southern end of Fallowfield, which has its good and bad sides. It's probably not the place you're looking for if you want a quiet life, Fallowfield for example has the usual selection of "vodka bars" and Varsity and kebabies and so on that you see round any uni.

My impression of Didsbury is that it's a bit like a Cheshire town uprooted and planted in South Manchester; it's got a few expensive restaurants and bars, a big Marks and Spencers food place, some chain pubs (Slug and Lettuce ) and BMWs parked down the side streets. Chorlton is ace, it seems to have a lot more of a community feel to it than a lot of suburbs. It's really chilled and , I hate to use the word but _bohemian_ and if someone said "right, you have to move to Manchester" it's where I'd go. 

PS. I read a while back about some bits of Hulme being described by estate agents as "the Southern Quarter". What?!


----------



## Epico (Mar 3, 2008)

mauvais said:


> Consider Withington/south Fallowfield, Chorlton, Didsbury I reckon.



I concur with the above.

Personally I really like Didsbury, and would have loved to have lived there. Maybe one day I will.
Mind you, I do harbor yuppy tendancies.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 3, 2008)

didsbury's lovely. 


if looking at chorlton also be careful. i went to look at a house there to find out that it was in fact in Whalley Range.

the bottom end of fallowfield (anywhere from the total garage onwards) before you get to withington library is pretty quiet and alright. some nice places along there.

maybe have a look at west didsbury too. its generally a bit cheaper than didsbury village.


----------



## magneze (Mar 3, 2008)

My brother lives in Whalley Range, quite likes it by all accounts.


----------



## Frampton (Mar 5, 2008)

Why no mention of the little fishing village of Wythenshawe. I was brunged up there years ago.


----------



## Gmart (Mar 5, 2008)

Levenshulme, lived there for years, twas great


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2008)

Move to Wigan, Balbi.

 

You wont find a better place in the entire world.


----------



## veracity (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't really think you can go wrong in south Manc but particularly recommend (depending on budget really):
Didsbury
West Didsbury
Withington
Chorlton

Whalley Range is OK these days too.

I live in Northenden (just up t'road from 'the little fishing village of Wythenshawe' - ha) , it's more affordable than Didsbury but only up the road from there.

I work in the property game so feel free to PM me if you want any more info, would be happy to help.


----------



## Gmart (Mar 5, 2008)

veracity said:


> I don't really think you can go wrong in south Manc but particularly recommend (depending on budget really):
> Didsbury
> West Didsbury
> Withington
> Chorlton



Blimey, depending on budget indeed those are some of the most expensive places to live in Manchester!!!


----------



## veracity (Mar 5, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Blimey, depending on budget indeed those are some of the most expensive places to live in Manchester!!!


 
Heh, why do you think I live in Northenden?


----------



## Gmart (Mar 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Gmart (Mar 5, 2008)

A-ha


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 7, 2008)

Given you're wrking in Stockport the closest "nice" places are Didsbury, Cheadle and Heatons. Oh, scratch that, you won't afford Cheadle (plus it's boring). Manchester's full of surprise, I have a couple of friends in Moss Side, one of them lives on a real nice little back road, cheap houses and the reputation is not justified always so if you find a good deal somehwere have a good look round. I would avoid Fallowfield because people have told me you pay more for less given that it's a student area.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 14, 2008)

if your working in stockport you could have a look further along the A6, disley, new mills etc. I lived there and loved it, nice rural countryside but still reet close to stockport and manchester. 

Before that i lived in the west point side of levenshulme and really liked it altho sometimes levvie gets a bad rep, think its a bit undeserved nowadays.

Personally i couldnt stand didsbury, found it a bit pretentious, but maybe thats just me.

For the record aswell, my bro lived in mosside for like five years and never had any grief, had a really good time.


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 14, 2008)

DaRealSpoon said:


> if your working in stockport you could have a look further along the A6, disley, new mills etc. I lived there and loved it, nice rural countryside but still reet close to stockport and manchester.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Provided you like countryside because those places are short on anything else by way of entertainment. But they're both on the train line, actually New Mills has 2 train stations, more than Stockport!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 21, 2008)

Right. Looking at Hulme now - have looked around, and it's transport links from the centre make it ideal for the other half working in the city centre and me toddling off to various schools in the Greater Manchester area.

And I hear it's smashing there, even for a horrible soft southern bastard like myself


----------



## northernhord (May 18, 2008)

Bits of South Manchester are OK to live in, a bit expensive imo, North Manchester is cheaper and better I reckon, but I would being from North Manc.


----------

